# Been A While



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi All,

Been a long time. Went through some health issues, not good. Couple things that made me stop and look at what is important in life and what is not. Out of the woods again I guess. Lucky cat. Lost my job because of it in the end, back to work though. It took its toll on me financially and beat the hell out of my body.

Still taking pictures. Too numerous to post. So will post a few from earlier this week and today. I hope to be around more soon. One good thing in my life, my woman, same one, happy, peaceful and with longevity I am hoping.

Enjoy .....................

James


----------



## JTW (Jun 14, 2007)

Good to hear from you James, and nice pics too.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Welcome back, James...great news that you've come through the health issues, and glad to hear you're feeling better...you look well in the pics. Looking forward to more superb pics of the Canadian countryside!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

welcome back.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Welcome back James.

Later,

William


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks. did a bot of traveling early July, even that took a lot out of me. Took some great images, some of Canada's only rattlesnakes, close up about 20cm out of its striking range. Will get some images up sometime, now I take them but don't spend the time adjusting or cropping


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Good luck with the illness Jim, I hope it isn't our old Nemesis?

Keep your chin up and stay safe, mate. :wink1:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

James said:


> thanks. did a bot of traveling early July, even that took a lot out of me. Took some great images, some of Canada's only rattlesnakes, close up about 20cm out of its striking range. Will get some images up sometime, now I take them but don't spend the time adjusting or cropping


They would be a great addition to the 'Bug photos' thread, James. The bug thread started just as you were leaving us, and at first was bugs only, but soon diversified to include reptiles and amphibians. Have been trying to capture a grass snake to include on the thread, but haven't seen any this year...so some Canadian rattlers would be a coup! Or maybe you could start a new reptile thread....now there's a project for you!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

OK, couple quick ones of the rattler. Not so good images was watching more where the snake was vs. my camera settings


----------



## sparrow (Feb 7, 2009)

Glad you're getting on OK James, seems there are less and less of the "old guard" of the forum these days. Good health mate.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Welcome back and hope everything is good... it just hasn't been as "sexy" around here since you left.


----------



## watchzone (Jul 24, 2012)

Welcome back may I ask what camera you used to take these excellent pics? just I am into photography you see


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Welcome back matey. I hope your health continues to improve!


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

thanks. I noticed this morning my internet is down, so at the coffee shop. Its an s95 still. I have tried the G1X, Sony NX5, T2i, T3i and took them all back, none gave me the results of the S95, mind you the T2I and Sony had more contrast but the Canon was soft at the edges and the Sony very soft in the center, when taking pictures of a flat brick wall on tripod. G12 same sensor as the S95


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello James allways enjoy looking at your pictures in the sale forum,hope you are feeling a little better...Canada looks great.

best wishes bowie


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Thaks. I have to organize my pictures, one big lump of maybe 10K in images since posting many before. Will get it done

JS


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Good to see you back, James.

Tell me, why would anybody get that close to a poisonous snake, deliberately?


----------

